# Buck Brannaman.



## tinyliny

I've been to one clinic, as an observer. he is taciturn, often funny, and becoming a bit jaded with the whole thing. he has a lot to offer, and has a whole cavalcade of followers who dress the whole nine yards and one in ten at most can actually ride. but, they are happy and they are trying. anything wrong with that? not to me.


----------



## Speed Racer

Buck actually despises the term 'natural horsemanship'. He was also the inspiration for and worked behind the scenes on the movie, The Horse Whisperer.

Buck is very well known on these forums, but isn't generally discussed because he's not flashy, trashy or tries to cut down other trainers and their methods. Most of the 'popular' trainers who are talked about are because people tend to dislike a lot of what they do, and how their devotees seem to be encouraged to be cult-like and told to make fun of others who don't share their views.

Mr. Brannanman is one of the few trainers I'd actually like to clinic with, and hope to be able to before he retires from public life.


----------



## Boo Walker

I love me some Buck- good old fashioned common sense horsemanship where the focus is on the rider. Not "here's how to get your horse to do this". He stresses letting your horse make mistakes to figure things out, using the lightest touch possible with the goal of getting even lighter. It's not a 30 day program, it's a mindset for life. He is one public personality that has actually made the horse world a better place regardless of discipline.


----------



## jenkat86

Watch the documentary, "Buck." You will like it. 

I like how he is different from the other trainers in how he doesn't mandate a timeline, like Boo Walker said. There is no 30 day program that he promotes, and no "Buy this to get a great horse." 

He gets most of his training practices from Ray Hunt- who in my opinion was a great horseman.


----------



## carshon

The other trainers also have a lot invested in marketing. Clinton Anderson is one of those. He now breeds and sells horses as well as his line of products.

I used to love to watch Craig Cameron but his show is so full of him pandering his things and some really odd products I don't watch it as much

many many years ago (at least 10) I went to a Chris Cox clinic a few hours away. There were not hundreds of people there and we got to spend a lot of one on one time with Chris himself (he rode we all watched) and someone asked him about an episode on RFD-TV- his comment was that he loved doing the show but that it was very very expensive to PAY (I guess I never understood how it works) to have his show on RFD. He has to round up his own advertisers and had to pay RFD for his show to air. Of course now RFD is HUGE - but there is some of the costs to be a modern day clinician.
Buck has never really gotten into his own line of products or TV shows etc- and I respect him for that. As a rider I cannot even begin to imagine how frustrating it is to work with "problem horses" when the only real problem is the rider.


----------



## blueroan

jenkat86 said:


> Watch the documentary, "Buck." You will like it.


i have watched the documentary, and i LOVED it.


----------



## TXhorseman

Buck Brannaman has much good advice to offer riders, horse trainers, and people in general. While I have not seen the documentary on him, I would like to. I have read his book "The Faraway Horses" and found much helpful information in it.

I audited a day of one of his clinics. There were so many riders that he could give personal attention to only a few. Before spending the additional money taking a horse to any clinic, I would suggest auditing the clinic.


----------



## bekahragsdale

I've always looked up to buck, if I have the option to chose between him or any other trainer I will always go for him. I like what he stands for and how he does everything. I hope one day I can attend a clinic with him whether as a rider or just an observer!! I cannot tell you how many times I've watched his documentation or read someone written by him whether it's books or articles!!


----------



## Saddlebag

I agree about the lightness. Long before all these clinicians were highly promoted, I experimented with lightness like a last resort to a horse that wasn't responding to the rein. It was baggage from his past, lots of teeth gnashing and ear pinning with any bit pressure. His "preferred" bit was a loose ring snaffle. I tried barely tickling a rein and his response was good. We walked on, stopped (voice) bigger response. The third time he lifted his front end and did a 90* turn. That got me thinking about everything we do with horses. Our groundwork is at the point where it would appear to the onlooker that he knows what I want. The signals are there but very subtle. Mind blowing for me.


----------



## Avna

The only thing I dislike about Buck are his women groupies, which aren't really his fault. People who discard all information except it come through his mouth, who laugh gamely at his not-always-funny jokes, who have the lingo and the tack and the special chaps and the secret handshake. It is a human phenomenon I have my own personal reasons for loathing. 

If he hasn't been corrupted by these people he must have unusually good boundaries.


----------



## Kay Armstrong

Yep, have attended a clinic as a spectator...watched the movie, read the book...respect for his horse accomplishments.....


----------



## tinyliny

Avna said:


> The only thing I dislike about Buck are his women groupies, which aren't really his fault. People who discard all information except it come through his mouth, who laugh gamely at his not-always-funny jokes, who have the lingo and the tack and the special chaps and the secret handshake. It is a human phenomenon I have my own personal reasons for loathing.
> 
> If he hasn't been corrupted by these people he must have unusually good boundaries.



seeing the groupies is really a hoot. they have a tremendous amount of money into the ******, Californio hat, super heavy , handmade ranch Wade saddle, fly whisks and all. , addicted to clinicking. but, it is such harmless and pretty fun. I wish I had me some of those ******.


----------



## Saddlebag

Wade looking saddles can be attained in much lighter versions. Gone is the heavier rawhide covered wood tree, replaced with a Ralide. Less leather. Not built for roping like a true Wade.


----------



## Avna

Saddlebag said:


> Wade looking saddles can be attained in much lighter versions. Gone is the heavier rawhide covered wood tree, replaced with a Ralide. Less leather. Not built for roping like a true Wade.


Those "lite" Wades are really nice saddles. If I rode Western I would get me one. Along with the ****** and the Californio hat. Well no, because I would feel a fool. Um, where are the cows?


----------



## Joel Reiter

Speed Racer said:


> He's not flashy, trashy or tries to cut down other trainers and their methods. Most of the 'popular' trainers are because people tend to dislike a lot of what they do, and how their devotees seem to be encouraged to be cult-like and told to make fun of others who don't share their views.


I have spent a LOT of time reading, watching video, and attending live events with many of the top trainers. In all those many hours I have NEVER heard a single one of them tell their followers to make fun of anyone, and I can't imagine what you are talking about.

The closest I ever came to hearing anyone badmouth another trainer was Craig Cameron claiming that other guys cherry pick their demonstration horses. I've never heard Parelli or Clinton Anderson or anybody else say a bad word about other trainers.

There are disagreements about how to do things. When _The Horse Whisperer_ movie came out, John Lyons ran a pretty sharp article saying taking a horses legs away is a dangerous stunt. Ruben Villasenor thinks the one-rein stop is dangerous. Dan Aadland thinks clinicians should make neck-reining a higher training priority. Mark Rashid thinks respect is the wrong way to describe a horse's relationship to the rider.

But I dont' see any of that as trainers "cutting down other trainers." I have nothing against Buck Brannaman. But it is not necessary to malign other trainers to appreciate him.


----------



## tinyliny

who's maligning other trainers? besides, it's one thing for trainers to keep a certain code of silence by which they refrain from publicly critisizing each other by name, but it's another for forum members to have likes/dislikes regarding certain trainers.


----------



## Joel Reiter

tinyliny said:


> who's maligning other trainers? besides, it's one thing for trainers to keep a certain code of silence by which they refrain from publicly critisizing each other by name, but it's another for forum members to have likes/dislikes regarding certain trainers.


I don't have any problem with forum members having likes and dislikes regarding certain trainers. "their devotees seem to be encouraged to be cult-like and told to make fun of others who don't share their views" sounded like maligning other trainers to me. If I misinterpreted, I apologize.


----------



## verona1016

TXhorseman said:


> I audited a day of one of his clinics. There were so many riders that he could give personal attention to only a few. Before spending the additional money taking a horse to any clinic, I would suggest auditing the clinic.


This. I audited one of his clinics this past year and was shocked at how many riders he had packed into the arena. I'd love to have the opportunity to ride with Buck in a small group or alone (wouldn't that be amazing!) but no way I'd pay $700+ to be in a group of 30.


----------



## boots

Mr. Brannaman is a decent hand and a good neighbor. Has a lovely wife and (now grown) children.


----------



## tinyliny

i learned more , I think, just auditing his clinic than riding in it. you just can see more, and are not down there in the crowd of horses. yes, too many riders.


----------



## Fort fireman

Him and Martin Black are on my short list of who I would like to ride with.


----------



## TimTamAddict

Does he do clinics in any country apart from the US?


----------



## jenkat86

TimTamAddict said:


> Does he do clinics in any country apart from the US?


He does. He goes to Canada, Italy, Australia and a few different places in New Zealand.


----------



## TSPCowboy

I absolutely love what Buck has to offer. I just went to one of his clinics this weekend and it was amazing. Super common sense but able to make it extremely complicated at the same time. I highly, highly recommend him


----------



## Patty Stiller

I attended a couple of hs clinics years ago. I started one of my colts in one.Ialso was blessed to have audited a couple clinics from HIS mentors, who he gives great praise. Those were the late Tom Dorrance, and Ray Hunt. (Ray mentored under Tom) Those men were masters and Buck is an accurate reflection of their philosophies. The man is brilliant, and HUMBLE. He does not have a lot of patience toward people sometimes. but tons toward the horse. An interesting note is he and Pat Parelli both were mentored by Ray Hunt but Pat sort of took it a different direction, more directed at marketing to the more beginner housewife who wants to 'play' a little more with her horse. Buck is a serious horseman and is geared toward the serious horseman who wants a great working horse. He just 'gets it done' while also building confidence and trust in the horse. That is a great combination, and the horses advance (in my opinion) far faster than what Pat does.


----------



## sqd37l

Buck seems like a nice guy. After watching the documentary, he seems like he would be cool to hang out with. Buck and I are the exact same age. I look like I could be his father. I've just had a hard life I guess


----------



## jgnmoose

I've never been to his clinic but would like to go someday. 

I watch the documentary, "Buck", a few times a year just because it is interesting. My favorite part is where he is pulling on the lead rope with the guy holding it to demonstrate the difference between hard and soft. I've never forgotten that. 

My lesson horse is one of those horses, you give her any tension at all on the rein and it is all it takes. My coach thinks it is that I have these really soft hands, the truth is this mare responds to the lightest touch. Whenever she isn't doing what I thought I was asking, sure enough I have some tension somewhere she is responding too. I'm not sure I would be so aware of it if it weren't for that little lesson in that film. Amazing.


----------



## 6gun Kid

blueroan said:


> i have watched the documentary, and i LOVED it.


Get the dvd series 7 clinics, they are actually the clinics he did while the documentary was being shot.


----------



## Saddlebag

When a kid, I hung around a rancher who'd been quite the cowboy in his early days. His methods of working with horses was like that of Ray Hunt. He was also as knowledgeable as a vet when it came to horses. He was so confident in his horses he'd saddle one up and I'd head out for a trail ride. I was maybe 9 and a city kid with a dozen lessons under her belt. His good cow horse was rode in a spade which seemed to me I could really hurt the horse's mouth. I only had to turn my head and the horse turned or think about stopping and barely move the loose rein. I had to get older to realize I was riding a finished horse.


----------



## Cowgirlupyup

Yes, I have been to two of his clinics just to watch and one of my friend was in it too. He is pretty good. Kind with the horse and ever thing. I like him. He is very nice to talk to and ever thing.


----------



## Shadow

I've learned just how bad of a listener I really am watching Buck's methods. I've watched his dvds and videos literally hundreds of times. Everything he says has a meaning and a reason and if you can listen and apply them, they give unbelievable results. I've not been able to get interested in any other clinician like I have Buck. Although a few cutting and cow horse trainers have good info, they don't lay the foundation like Buck and his mentors. Buck's female groupies are horrible as was mentioned and at the clinics I've attended some of those groupies are the host of the clinic.


----------



## Avna

I don't blame any clinician for their groupies. It's just this tribal thing that everyone has some tendency toward ("I already know I like you, stranger, because you're wearing our special hat! You can hang with us!) that really nobody can make stop. For it to stop, we all would have to be independent, skeptical, and at the same time willing to learn from everyone and everywhere, and frankly that's a pretty lonely, edgy uncomforting place sometimes. 

Believe me, being the kind of person who can never bring themselves to wear the special hat is not the easy road.


----------



## wbwks

Its been awhile since I watched any Buck so I went to Youtube and spent about 2 hours looking at the clips. 

So I wondered how much the 7 Clinics DVD series is and it is pretty pricey at his site, but I found several offers on eBay for less than $30 so I bought the set! I can't believe how low cost it is now, even at his site the set is far cheaper than CA series is (I don't have his either but have viewed some of his work on You tube as well.) 

Feeling pretty happy and I can't wait to get the DVD's!


----------



## Surrealle

wbwks said:


> Its been awhile since I watched any Buck so I went to Youtube and spent about 2 hours looking at the clips.
> 
> So I wondered how much the 7 Clinics DVD series is and it is pretty pricey at his site, but I found several offers on eBay for less than $30 so I bought the set! I can't believe how low cost it is now, even at his site the set is far cheaper than CA series is (I don't have his either but have viewed some of his work on You tube as well.)
> 
> Feeling pretty happy and I can't wait to get the DVD's!


Lol, I literally just did the same thing myself a few hours ago. He's the first trainer I've seen who a) makes sense to me, and b) doesn't appear to have a 50/50 divide of people who love or hate him. I haven't seen a bad word about him yet, and these days that's pretty darn impressive. I'm hoping these videos will help me out, and you can't beat the price for $30!


----------



## alsosusieq2

He's something else. I enjoy just listening to him talk, even when it's not about horses. He connectsand spent so many years learning what he knows. Check out Ray Hunt, a legendary horseman who he worked with when he was young. He's the real deal Buck is, horseman extraordinaire and a wonderful human being with tremendous character.


----------



## my horse

I have heard of Buck Brannaman! I really love what he does and agree with how he trains.


----------



## Kay Armstrong

tinyliny said:


> seeing the groupies is really a hoot. they have a tremendous amount of money into the ******, Californio hat, super heavy , handmade ranch Wade saddle, fly whisks and all. , addicted to clinicking. but, it is such harmless and pretty fun. I wish I had me some of those ******.


Went to a Buck clinic last year. I told my sister I felt out of place because I didn't have the right headgear. Funny that so many people felt the need to buy the hat.


----------



## Chasin Ponies

Check out the documentary "Buck" on Netflix. It's in the 'Hidden Gems' section and even a non horse person will enjoy it. There definitely needs to be more people like Buck in the world. Watch the documentary and see if you agree!


----------



## Avna

Kay Armstrong said:


> Went to a Buck clinic last year. I told my sister I felt out of place because I didn't have the right headgear. Funny that so many people felt the need to buy the hat.


My secret name for those people is "the buckhats".


----------



## Back2Horseback

I adore him. His gentle ways, humble nature, and enormous insight are so rare in today's world. I've seen the documentary many times. I've also read and watched most everything published or filmed involving Buck, Tom Dorrance and Ray Hunt. 

I am very blessed in that my husband has that same type of quiet intellect-I just respond very well to calm, strong yet gentle intuitive persons with a lot of hard-earned wisdom. These folks do not require self-horn-blowing. Their knowledge is rational and sensible, and it speaks for itself.


----------

